# RVS - Metal Ceramic Coating for Engines....



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

So there is some good technical info on the site - but i have never heard of this stuff. Wondering if anyone has had any exposure to it or any similar product ? is this a rebrand of an existing additive ?

Main Site....
http://www.rvs-tec.ca/ 
Technical Info
http://www.rvs-tec.ca/information/howitworks.html 

Word!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn, looks promising. you read the compression test on the Oldsmobile? ****ing fantastic!
hmmm... might order some and see if it helps my rings seal better to cut down on oil loss.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: RVS - Metal Ceramic Coating for Engines.... (Driverwanted)*

http://www.liqui-moly.com/liqu....html 
Another product, but similar in that molybdenum is a key anti-friction ingredient.
Reading the directions of the RVS states using a fresh mineral oil fill for 2000km... i wonder if that would be safe for the FSI? If so, what weight would you use?


----------

